# praying for a girl! advice please.



## enepsigos

ok so heres my story, i have 2 boys age 11 and 8, airon was my second eldest child but he was stillborn.
we prayed for a little girl and we got a little girl but she sadly died of cot death.
im pregnant again after 6 months of trying, we tried every method in the book to concieve a girl, its not just me and husband that want a daughter my boys are desperate for a sister as they miss carly so so much. my husband comes from a all male background.

im worried if i have a boy that my husband and boys will be soo disappointed and in a way reject him.
im so worried, the boys are already calling the baby a she and picking out girlie names, i have told them that it could be a boy, they said it wont it will be a girl! totally not willing to consider a boy.

i dont find out for months yet what the gender will be, what do i do if the baby is a boy, i will love him regardless but im not too sure about my husband and the boys.


----------



## chetnaz

I'm SO sorry for your losses hun. Congrats on your new pregnancy. I am sure that your husband and boys will love the new baby just as much as you, regardless of the gender. There may be some initial dissapointed,ent but I'm sure it won't last. X


----------



## enepsigos

i think that if it is a boy they will love him just as much as each other, im hoping anyway!

my sister has a 14 year old girl when she found out she was pregnant again, the 14 year old went up the wall saying she doesnt want a brother or sister and if my sister didnt have an abortion she would run away!

needless to say the 14 year old inquestion would move heaven and earth for her baby sister now and wouldnt be without her!

im hoping my story will end up as happy if i do have a boy. i myself dont mind if its a boy, even though i would really like a girl, a boy is still my amazing child and would be worshiped and loove just as much as my other 2 little amazing boys.


----------



## Mummy2B21

I'm so sorry for your losses hun.
I hope it all works out ok and im sure it will. X


----------



## ds0910

Terribly sorry for you losses hun. I couldn't imagine! But I think IF you wind up having a boy there will probably be a good bit of disappointment on everyones part AT FIRST, but (at the latest) when that little man pops out and everyone sees him they will in love and just fine. Try not to worry hun and just enjoy your pregnancy. Keep us posted on what baby is though!!


----------



## enepsigos

i will, as soon as i get my scan im putting it up for the scan sex detectors! :thumbup:


----------



## pinkribbon

I think the initial reaction if it is another boy will be the hardest part, although by the time the baby will be born hopefully everyone will be too excited to be disappointed :)


----------



## mom2pne

I'm sorry for your loss! I believe they will all come around even before the baby's due date if it's a boy!


----------



## JasperJoe

I'm so sorry for your losses too, I have had 3 boys and one passed away to cot death too ;0(

I so badly want this pregnancy to be a girl, either way I will love the baby with all my heart but just need to have a girl to complete me. I feel bad if it's a boy and guilty cause I want a girl. My son's say they want another brother lol! I know that this will come true.


----------

